# SD/HD channel switching



## serevis (Oct 19, 2015)

Am still hoping for a way to have the Tivo auto switch to a matching HD channel on the guide. My lower channel numbers as with most markets have the SD channel in logical order but with my cable company my local channels are clear in the 700's for HD. My Charter Box had that technology built in so figure you could just create a way for us to associate channel numbers to auto switch when selected.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

serevis said:


> Am still hoping for a way to have the Tivo auto switch to a matching HD channel on the guide. My lower channel numbers as with most markets have the SD channel in logical order but with my cable company my local channels are clear in the 700's for HD. My Charter Box had that technology built in so figure you could just create a way for us to associate channel numbers to auto switch when selected.


If I may suggest, deselect the SD channels, Make those channels you watch "Favorites" with thumbs up, then use the guide option to only display favorites. I leave channels I might sometimes watch, like C-SPAN, checked since they can be shown in the guide with the "My Channels" option.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, just kill the duplicate channels. It would be a nightmare for TiVo to figure out what channels are HD versions of what, TiVo users just know where they are anyway. Those pop ups are for old people who can't figure out how to use their cable box.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I've heard complaints from users who dislike the addition of new channels by their cable feed. If you display only favorites, those additions can be ignored since new channels are never flagged with a thumbs up.

Yes, going through the channels list can be a pain when you have 420 channels. But it's a one-time thing if you do it right.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Fios DVR has an option to press a button to view the HD channel. Don't see why Tivo can't add this.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Bytez said:


> Fios DVR has an option to press a button to view the HD channel. Don't see why Tivo can't add this.


As I explained above, it would be really hard for TiVo to match channels up. TiVo has to deal with dozens of different providers, some with dozens or hundreds of different lineups each. The cable providers can do it easily for their own systems. Also, there is no point, as TiVo users aren't a bunch of technophobic geriatrics, who are the target audience of those buttons.


----------

